# UEFA Champions League 27-28 Mar



## OddsPoster (Mar 25, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
27 Mar 21:45 Apoel Nicosia FC - Real Madrid 10.50 5.00 1.30 +155  
27 Mar 21:45 Benfica Lisbon - Chelsea FC 2.50 3.20 2.85 +128  
28 Mar 21:45 AC Milan - Barcelona FC 4.50 3.50 1.80 +152  
28 Mar 21:45 Olympique Marseille - Bayern Munich 4.10 3.40 1.91 +146


----------



## BetAdvice (Mar 27, 2012)

Benfica is very strong at home. They are unbeaten in ten European home matches and want to go through the semi-finals after more than 20 years. Benfica have already got the better of one Premier league side this season, having earned two draws with MUFC and finished top of their group.
I think Benfica will celebrate this night.  Pick: 1


----------

